# wer kann mir mit dem Programm corel photo paint weiterhelfen?(Bildbearbeitung)



## Amelia (1. November 2007)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen,habe das programm corel photo paint 12 und will damit Bilder bearbeiten,doch das ist nicht so leicht wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe^^

Also:
-Würde gerne das Licht von der Kamera auf meine Stirn wegkriegen aber wie geht das
-wie kann man lippen vergrößern
-Hintergrund ändern
-Lippen rot färben

Will die Bilder einfach so aussehen lassen,als hätte der Fotograf sie gemacht!!

Bitte ihr müsst mir weiterhelfen^^ hoffe auch ich könnt mir das alles Schritt für Schritt erklären,da ich das Programm noch nicht so gut kenne!


----------

